# Navarre Pier 7-5-14



## Mullet Killer (Dec 25, 2012)

Showed up at around 10ish. Caught Northern macs the whole day on and off. There was also a couple of keeper bar jacks here and there. No kings that i know of. Stayed until around 3:30. Heard the nortern macs were good eatin any ideas about the best ways to cook them.. 

-Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

They are pretty good to eat....eat them fresh for sure.....fillet and skin and cut the blood line out....cut into 2 in. X 2 in. .....then marinate in a Asian marinade....soy sauce ....lime juice....brown sugar or honey....fresh garlic and fresh ginger.....grill on a hot grill for 2 minutes per side....good luck!


----------



## 8up (Jun 21, 2014)

WAHOOU39 said:


> They are pretty good to eat....eat them fresh for sure.....fillet and skin and cut the blood line out....cut into 2 in. X 2 in. .....then marinate in a Asian marinade....soy sauce ....lime juice....brown sugar or honey....fresh garlic and fresh ginger.....grill on a hot grill for 2 minutes per side....good luck!


With all that on it can you still tell it is fish your eating?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Season to the max with all Wahoo said . Put on a board & cook in oven. When fish is done, Throw fish away & eat the board.:thumbdown: U can eat them, But they are strong like bonitos or Blue fish but not as bad. They are a great bait ! :thumbsup: We catch them every ten years or so around here. I guess it depends on the winters. Same with Blue runners.


----------



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

Whats the difference between Northern Mackerel and Bonita?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

AgentWD40 said:


> Whats the difference between Northern Mackerel and Bonita?


Stripes & teeth. Not as big as Bobo's. Don't see them in Northern gulf a lot. This year seen a ton of them.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

AgentWD40 said:


> Whats the difference between Northern Mackerel and Bonita?


what we call a northern mackerel is an atlantic bonito, what we call a bonito is a little tunny/false albicore the northern is better eating way lighter meat but still a little strong


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Atlantic bonito - the ones with teeth and stripes are great for sashimi


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

8up said:


> With all that on it can you still tell it is fish your eating?


The flavor of the fish will certainly make it through....I use this basic recipe for Any strong flavored fish....it is really good on King Mackerel......and yes some folks do eat grilled King Mackerel.....lol!


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the report


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

AgentWD40 said:


> Whats the difference between Northern Mackerel and Bonita?


For anyone down there who's originally from the NE/New England, 'northern mackerel' are what we (in New England) call bonito, and what you call bonita (or bobo's) is what we call albies (short for false albacore...also called fat alberts a bit further down the coast in the Carolinas)


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Grill the fillets on a cedar plank. Throw out the fish and eat the plank.


----------

